# New member



## Taylor Zerkee

Hi everyone, im new here, long time luker. I have been married for 5 years. We have a good marriage. I hope to get to know you and be part of the community on here. Thanks for letting me join.:smile2:


----------



## Anon Pink

Taylor Zerkee said:


> Hi everyone, im new here, long time luker. I have been married for 5 years. We have a good marriage. I hope to get to know you and be part of the community on here. Thanks for letting me join.:smile2:


Welcome!

Your membership is only provisional. Once you have paid me the membership fee, taxes and tariffs, your membership will no longer be provisional. Payment details to follow...

:grin2:


----------



## MountainRunner

Well, I've been here long enough now that I guess I should jump in here from time to time now.

Welcome to TAM my friend.


----------



## Taylor Zerkee

Anon Pink said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Your membership is only provisional. Once you have paid me the membership fee, taxes and tariffs, your membership will no longer be provisional. Payment details to follow...
> 
> :grin2:


Sorry to ask, i cannot afford to pay for membership. Can i still be a member here?


----------



## Taylor Zerkee

MountainRunner said:


> Well, I've been here long enough now that I guess I should jump in here from time to time now.
> 
> Welcome to TAM my friend.


Thankyou!


----------



## Anon Pink

Taylor Zerkee said:


> Sorry to ask, i cannot afford to pay for membership. Can i still be a member here?


Yes.

When you see this: :grin2: Or this :  after a sentence it means the sentence was supposed to be funny, or not taken seriously.


----------



## Buddy400

Just to be absolutely clear, she was joking (the tell being the emoticon and the money to be sent to *HER*), always dangerous with new members!

Actually, all the money needs to be sent to *ME* :smile2:

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Taylor Zerkee

Gotcha, lol thankyou.


----------



## Anon Pink

Buddy400 said:


> Actually, all the money needs to be sent to *ME* :smile2:


Do you mind! I'm trying to do business here! >


----------



## warshaw

Someone should start a "gullibility" thread.

We can put it right next to my thread where I've got the Brooklyn Bridge listed for sale at a price designed to really move it.


----------



## happy as a clam

I'll buy the Brooklyn Bridge if the price is right. A house in the middle would have great water views from all sides.

Welcome, Taylor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warshaw

happy as a clam said:


> I'll buy the Brooklyn Bridge if the price is right


For you, today only, $500. You'll make that back in tolls in about 20 seconds. 

I take PayPal


----------



## happy as a clam

warshaw said:


> I take PayPal


Great! I'll have my Uncle (he's Nigerian royalty) wire you the money right away via PayPal.

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warshaw

happy as a clam said:


> Great! I'll have my Uncle (he's Nigerian royalty) wire you the money right away via PayPal.


I wonder if he's related to the Nigerian fellow that's going to send me 5 million after he cashes my $5000 check for processing fees.


----------



## Anon Pink

You are all thread jacking! Reported!!!!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink

Poor Taylor, at least ya'll should say hello to the guy. He's new, it's his thread...


----------

